# Ford 501 sickle mower



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone use one? Have a manual on one? Pictures of one set up on a modern 3 point tractor?


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

I have one have used it pretty hard for the last three years . It is now needing some repairs so If you find a shop manual I will be your very best friend. Oh and I use it behind a 53 golden Jubilee
Jim


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not the prettiest but it'll work I recon

http://www.ntractorclub.com/cgi/viewit.cgi?fb=manuals&th=1332

and this:

http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/manuals_index.htm#mowers

I got the mower, now need to make sure I have ALL of the mower, then figure out how to mount the darn thing to work for me. I'll need to tear it all apart, clean the rust, adjust it and grease it. At $130 bucks I figure it is worth the effort.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> At $130 bucks I figure it is worth the effort


They sell for $500 and up around here. I have one, and my neighbor uses it on a Ford 3000. There are some extra linkage arms on the mower that dont connect , but it still works great.

Try SSB Tractor for manuals, and New Holland dealers carry parts.

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Ford&o=501 Rear Mounted Sickle Mower


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

way cool thanks for the links . I bought mine three years ago . gave $125.00 for i then just seen two sell last weekend at an auction , neither in as good a sahpe as min . the cheapest one brought $350.00 the other was over $500. when I quit watchjing .
Jim


----------

